# TT / TTS MK3 brake pads & Disc...!!!!



## Gazza01 (Oct 11, 2018)

Hi guys & gals,

I've just made the move from my mk2 2011 TTS to a mk3 2016 TTS. I'm pleased so far, a complete different drive to the mk2 but it has only been a day!

Hopefully someone knows, does the mk3 TT & TTS have different brake disc sizes, if so, what are they? front & rear. - I know the mk2TTS had 340mm & 310mm.

Also, my front brake pads will need a change in a few months, does anyone have any recommendations, i see in very early posts, people said only original ones were available and no other alternatives were on offer?

Thanks all


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

TT & TTS have different brake setups. TTS is 338mm at the front (with unique calipers and pads - no other Audi uses them) and 310mm on the rear (some other quattro models may get the same but there are 272mm for some quattro cars listed).

No-one seems to do after market pads. There are some listed but they are incorrect as the companies are I guess assuming the brakes are the same as the S3 and Golf R but they're not.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

Brembo and at least another maker do aftermarket brake pads for TTS


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

kevin#34 said:


> Brembo and at least another maker do aftermarket brake pads for TTS


Not for the mk3 they don't as @ phazer has rightfully said the so called 'dual purpose' pads aren't correct.

@ phazer is wrong though 

There is one manufacturer to date that makes them for the 4 pot mk3 tts and that is '*isweep*' which are a like for like replacement.


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

leopard said:


> kevin#34 said:
> 
> 
> > Brembo and at least another maker do aftermarket brake pads for TTS
> ...


lol ah well, that's changed since I last checked. Might mean a few more start doing them if the pattern is out there.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

FRITECH makes brake pads for TT and TTS too


----------

